# Consumer IR on FS xi 2550

## odi

Hello.

I have a new laptop and of course, Gentoo inside. Most of the hardware works without any problem but two.

1. Webcam. I've tried with the m560x driver, and it doesnt work. Seems like there is no driver yet for this particular webcam. Not a big deal, I don't use webcam anyway.

2. ITE CIR (remote control).

I don't know how to make this work. It is not working with irda and I was thinking in using lirc but I do not know even where to begin.

Please, help  :Smile: 

Regards

----------

## odi

I have more info about this receiver. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Windows inf file:
> 
> ;/*++
> ...

 

From that file, I suposed the device is a IT8704, and this, should be supported by lirc_it87 module, but when I try to modprobe it:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> fuji ~ # modprobe lirc_it87
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting lirc_it87 (/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/misc/lirc_it87.ko): No such device or address
> ...

 

----------

## odi

This is the output:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>     description: Notebook
> 
>     product: AMILO Xi 2550
> ...

 

I can't see any device that in some way looks like a receiver, or irda or anything like that.

I am very confused.  :Sad: 

----------

## odi

lirc_sir and lirc_serial seems to be detecting something, but not imput is comming with irw.

I don't know if is the receiver that is detected, or something else.

----------

